# Huge cutthroat on Boulder Mt



## flaversome (Nov 19, 2007)

I took a guided trip last Monday down to the Torrey area. Shawn Saunders was our guide (flyfishingsouthernutah.com). In the morning we fished a mountain reservoir for about two hours and hauled in this beast. Also got some river fishing in and got a 19" rainbow.




























[attachment=0:29t1v684]RyanCrawford-5-600.jpg[/attachment:29t1v684]


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

Flavorsome,
Nice fish!!! Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice; isn't that first one the native...cuthroat? I forget the exact name, but the one that they thought was gone, but just rediscovered? Thx for sharing!


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

That is some awesome color on that big old cutt. Congrats. I need to get down there sometime.

Hounddog


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Beauties! I'm green with envy.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking pics, congrats.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish!!! I love Cutts.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

good grief that is insane. it's a colorado cutt for those who weren't sure and a very nice one!!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

GREAT FISH!! I rember when you could fish that river, didn't have to fork out a cent. What ever thems some great fish..


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nice; isn't that first one the native...cuthroat? I forget the exact name, but the one that they thought was gone, but just rediscovered? Thx for sharing!


No, Huge, its not a Greenback. Like BL said, its a Colorado. Beautiful spawning colors!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some great fish it looks like you had a great time.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

VERY nice.... Sounds like a good trip and money well spent IMHO! :mrgreen:


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

You are the MAN! We should do a Boulder Mtn trip sometime. I love it down there. Very nice fish!


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

how was your experience with shaun? I've been thinking about booking a trip with him and would love to know how it went. Would you go with him again? Did he have a good knowledge of the lakes and river etc...

Thanks.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are nice, I'm jealous.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Beauty! nice job man looks like a blast!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Wow! Those sure look fun and tasty! Good Job!


----------

